# Better Call Saul



## applecruncher (Apr 17, 2015)

As a huge Breaking Bad fan, I was naturally interested when Better Call Saul premiered in February.  Reviews have been really good, and the Season 1 finale was last Sunday.  I don’t get AMC on my cable lineup, and I prefer to watch on Netflix anyway (although I don’t know when it’ll be available).

I was curious if anyone watched this series, and what you thought.  I loved the Saul character on BB.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 18, 2015)

We have it on our Netflix but haven't even looked at it.  We loved BB but didn't think Saul was a strong enough character for his own series.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 18, 2015)

Yes, I watched it and enjoyed it very much.  It's not going to be for everyone and some people on one forum I chat with about the show, these people want quick fixes and this show isn't that kind of show, it's a very slow character build up, it's not Breaking Bad.  The first couple of episodes might have been a little more thrilling, but the pace slowed down and really delves into the how and why Sal and one or two other characters from BB came to be as they are.  I'm very much looking forward to season 2.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 18, 2015)

AprilT, that’s pretty much what my niece told me today. She said she really enjoyed it, but it’s not as exciting as Breaking Bad. She felt they did a really good job building the background and she looks forward to Season 2.

ETA: From what I hear, the appearance of Tuco in a couple of the earlier episodes was a real "treat" layful:.

btw, that actor (Raymond Cruz) has been cast to play Ariel Castro in a movie. (The man in Cleveland who kept 3 girls hostage for 10 yrs)

I'd like to see some background about Ed/Disappearer.  How did Saul come to know him, why did Ed do that type work, etc.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm sure the Ed connection will come about and yes, the Tuco appearance was a treat, it was quit humorous and scary crazy at the same time, but very enjoyable to have that background.  They are touching on backgrounds of various people little by little and it's been great, Mike has been a big part of the show already.

I just found this site link with some cool info about the shows.  The bad news, the show won't be back till 2016.  That's really annoying, but, I'm happy it will be back.

http://breakingbad.wikia.com/wiki/Breaking_Bad_Wiki


----------

